# Solved: Rfactor crashing to desktop?



## ulysses55 (Jul 5, 2003)

Hi Guys,
I am having a problem with Rfactor crashing to desktop. This has only started happening during the last 2 to 3 weeks....It seems to be getting worse. The last time I tried rfactor it crashed badly and re-booted my pc. I have been trying to fix it myself during the last 2 days, but I'm having no luck. 

It started off when Rfactor crashed and I got an error Called "nv4-disp.dll" error. I did a little reading on the 
net and it was recommended to upgrade to the latest drivers. I have a geforce 8800 Gts video card and I 
upgraded from the 182.50 drivers to the 196.21 drivers. This seemed to have gotten rid of the nv4-disp.dll 
error, But now it crashed by going to a black screen with a continuous sound loop of the engine. I have to 
re-boot my Pc when this happens. I have been running Rfactor with 60 laps (2 hour race) and just letting the 
Ai race to see what happens. Rfactor crashes anywhere from the 1st lap to the last lap. I have tried all 
different video resolutions, refresh rates, 16 bit or 32 bit color in rfactor video config.exe. I have tried 
different tracks, different cars ect. I have a full version of rfactor installed and about 20 versions of rfactor 
lite with different mods installed. All crash the same way.

I have also tried Gtr Evolution. It doesn't seem to crash to desktop but in 2 of the 4 try's, with each race set 
to 50 laps and watching the Ai....it crashed 2 of the 4 times, but it just affected the track making it go all 
different colours and messing up the crowd and sky ect.

I tried Race driver Grid demo for about 30 mins and nothing happened. I will try Flight Simulator 9 later to 

see if it has any problems. But it seems rFactor has the worst of it...and it's the main game I play 

My system is a....

Gigabyte EP45T-UD3LR Motherboard
Albatron 8800 Gts Video card
2Gb Kingston DDR3 1333 Ram
Antec 1000watt Psu
Intel Quad core Q9400 cpu
Win Xp Pro
WD 500gb Hd
Wd 1000gb Hd

I had to upgrade around Christmas this year as my motherboard blew taking with it my PSU and a 1Tb hd. I 
have been playing Rafctor since Christmas nearly everyday with no problems un till about 3 weeks ago.

I used Speedfan to test how hot my pc was getting. The Gpu was at 67-69 degrees Celsius while playing 

rfactor. Is that too hot?

I am also wondering if either my Graphic card or Ram is dying on me? But I cant see why rfactor is having 
the most problems, with smaller problems affecting Gtr Evo and other games seem fine? Other than playing 
games my Pc is working great.

Any ideas or help would be great.

Cheers

Uly


----------



## ulysses55 (Jul 5, 2003)

Ok this problem seems to be solved!! 

After a lot of trial and error, reading on the net and help from people who are familar with this problem, I found that I had to revert to old (ancient) nvidia drivers for rFactor and Gtr Evo to work with out crashing to desktop.

I recently upgraded to the 182.50 drivers so I could use Nhancer with Flight Simulator 9 to get rid of the jaggies. I hadn't played rFactor and Gtr Evo for awhile when I noticed it was crashing to desktop. I then decided to upgraded my drivers to 190.38, 191.07, 196.21 and 196.34, hoping they would fix the crashing problem.

After trying all of them and still having problems, someone mention that older drivers seem to work better with this crashing to desktop problem. This is seems to be a common problem with rfactor, gtr evo, gtr2 and race 07. 

I did some research and found that the 160.02 drivers were stable and good gaming drivers. After installing them I have had no problems with rFactor or Gtr Evo at all.

Why the later drivers from nvidia are casuing problems I don't know...some say it has some thing to do with a PhysX conflict. So If you have a problem with rfactor or GTR Evo chrashing to desktop try a nvidia driver before PhysX was introduced or use the 160.02 driver.

Nvidia has had lots of complaints for this problem by the sim racing community and hasn't tried to fix the problem. Guess the sim racing community just isn't important enough? Guess an ATi video card will be on my shopping list next.

Uly


----------

